# Rescued Rat in Grosse Ile, MI



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I stumbled upon this ad on Petfinder: http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/26630295

I thought I would share it here because it says, "Marlene was found as a stray but is obviously a domestic rat. She is a friendly toward people." Just thought if an owner is out there with a missing rat, or someone who could take her in, I would share this.


----------

